# What now, after ET?



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello all

This question has probably been asked many times before but I wanted to know what different clinics say about the few days following ET? My clinic says to carry on as normal (avoid bathing, horse riding, swimming in the first 24 hours) and gets us up and out of the room straightaway...no lying down for set period of time beforehand!

I had my ET this morning, was out within 2 minutes, went to town centre, sorted out a few things, done some shopping, had a long nap in the afternoon, made dinner. Then I read something about a strict bedrest rule for a few days... so I got a bit confused! Any advice?

Ladies who had bfp's, please share your experiences!


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi sweeti
Your doing fine. Doing what your doing. On my first ivf cycle ihad bed rest for 3 days after et. Then just sat around not doing much the rest of 2ww. I got a bfn.
On my 2nd cycle after et I got out of clinic. Went round the town. Got lunch. Train home. Did sleep later. Next day went food shop0ping.also few days after kept busy house work. Nice walks. I read some where that keeping moving and active gets. The blood pumping round ya body. and good blood flow. I even went back to work for the 2nd week. And i was a houses cleaner. anyhow got my bfp. And iv been working and keeping active right up tell 28 weeks.
There is no prop rules i don't think. In the 2we its down to you. My clinic had me in and out both times after et. 
I would say though to not have baths if you can help it. For 2 weeks. The ems dont like heat. So no hot water bottles iver. 
Good luck x x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I never rested either and got my bfp,I continued on more or less as normal but I'd say avoid baths,saunas etc if u do get bfp cos baby has to be kept at normal body temp so no overheating urself xx


----------



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you ladies. You have put my mind at rest!

Wow look at you luckythree with all that cleaning in the 2ww!!

I will carry on as normal then!


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

i no but needs must, as itwas my job, and self employed, and thought well if its going to happen it will, iv tryed not lifing a finger and all it did me was puton weight eatting and board.com ........    and baby dust coming your way, xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I to haven't changed anything and just got a BFP.  When you already have a LO it is hard to just relax.

Bath's are fine to, they would need to be boiling hot to do any damage. 

I have just come back from Centre Parc's for 5 days to.  I have been swimming, riding a bike, helped load and unload the car and I am full of a cold.

We tend to wrap ourselves in cotton wool when we have fertility treatment, but look how many women get pregnant naturally and carry on as normal.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah we tend to go ott! I should know better but then I thought may be the fact it was introduced through a catheter makes a difference! Well done Tracey for your bfp! 

Luckythree, thanks for the nice wishes!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I am another after my first ET (BFP)
I caught a bus outside the clinic, a train to where i live and did a little shopping (no bag carrying tho!)
I did put my feet up that evening, pottered about the next day and my normal day to day stuff for the rest of the 2ww

 your doing fine honey

Donna


----------



## Lonely heart (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my God. I can't stop worying! Been baking yesterday then took cake around to friend's house, stayed over for dinner, then on the way back husband jolts the car as he didn't see the kerb while driving at 40mph! I obviously shouted at DH and told him that was it!  

Oh should I be drinking pineapple juice? 

Thanks ladies! xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

haha i yelled at DH all the way home from e/t, every pothole, every corner.. thankfully no speed bumps. trying to keep busy but it's hard i just end up sitting at the computer which i promised myself i wouldn't do this time. it helps that i feel less bloated than last time, but, then i worry it hasn't worked. i feel too normal.


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi ladies,  glad to see this post, I am feeling the same. DH wants me to rest and sit as much as I can but I am dying to get back to work but I am a dance teacher so doesn't really involve sitting down, when I told the docs and asked for advice they sort of just laughed so not sure what to do??


----------

